# What to feed to feed beef or dairy steer/black Angus and scottish highlander



## steerboy

What to feed?


----------



## DoubleR

Guessing you don't have pasture?
Good quality hay for one. Alfalfa's usually the best. 
Grain depends on many factors. Are you wanting to push growth? If so grain might be a desired option. Start slow and work him up. 
If you feed sack or barrel feeds follow the manufacturers directions. It will be on the bag or an attached tag.


----------



## steerboy

U will have around 5-6 acres of pasture and I was thinking of feeding an alfalfa clover Timothy hay mix


----------



## DoubleR

Sounds like a good plan!


----------

